# Finished weave/rod!!



## Newell344 (Jul 8, 2009)

hey 2 coolers!!! what do you think?
Pics from start to finish.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

One SWEET weave and wrap, Raphael! You nailed 'em!!


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Awesome rod indeed! That is about the size of the reds that I have been catching lately. Tell us more about the blank, components, etc.


----------



## HeavyDrag (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like a lot of time in that build. Nice job


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! Great colors!!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Excellent workmanship all around.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*great weave*

very nice work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Clean looking wrap and the weave is awsome!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Bright and Tight...

Congrats,
Doug


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Great job on all techniques


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Excellant weave! I like the color of the Red. What type of thread and color did you use?

Thanks,

Pods


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Very nice.*


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That is pretty **** amazing!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Way Cool.
Great work, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thumbs up!!!


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

thats simply amazing man, I have no clue how you did that.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome!!! Nice work all around


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Great work !!! ROD ON!!!


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work on the weave---the neon thread work looks great too as well as the finish! Super job!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

how did you learn to do that pattern using the neon thread? Is there a book or video that you used to learn? I'm just getting into rod building and would like to learn how to do decorative work like that.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude thats very impressive! Ive seen those jigs for rod weaving in the mudhole catalog but never really knew how it worked. Thanks for shedding light on the subject. I guess its called a "loom" like used for weaving rugs. Very intricate and great looking butt wrap. It is great to see a clean and simple two color wrap thats so detailed. Love the yellow/black



-mac-


----------



## Newell344 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey 2Cooler!! Thanks for all the great comments.
This build turned out pretty nice. Very surprised and please on how it turned out using the neon color. Sorry for the delay, but just want to answer a few questions some of you had. I built this rod originally about 1 1/2yrs ago, got bored of it. So stripped it all and came up with this build. Redfish weave with chevron wrap.
Components:
rod: unknown - my brother brought to me 
basic Fugi casting guide
Fugi reel seat
Foam grips - added a neon color accent rings to for grip - nothing really special
thread: embroidery thread(Floriani) purchased at local embroidery shop. It the equivalent to Madeira.
Finish: ProCoat
Color Preserver: FlexCoat
Weave: Wonder Weaver II loom using Visual Weave software.

Any local rod builders in houston who are willing to share any techniques on doing a tiger wrap and marbling? I've done a few marbling rods that came out ok, but i think i'm missing something. As far as tiger wraps, "forget it", I've tried and tried.
Anyways, PM me with any questions or comments
Thanks
Newell344


----------

